# Pinnacle Black Label Wax S-Y-N-E-R-G-Y From AutoGeek



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Today arrived at DW HQ -

Pinnacle's new Nano WaxSynergy -

"Simply amazing is the only way to describe the fluid, shimmering gloss that Black Label Wax - the first and only paste wax that fuses nano-glass ceramic particles with No. 1 Brazilian Carnauba Wax - imparts on your vehicle. Formulated using the same nano-glass ceramic particles found in Black Label's line of Diamond Surface Coatings, It combines Pinnacle's proprietary blend of carnauba wax with the most advanced synthetic ingredients available. This synthesis of gloss-enhancing ingredients creates an incredibly glassy, reflective finish that shines like a diamond."

How the Box Arrived -



Whats inside - A mircofibre - and a Blue bag containing the Wax/Applicator



The Wax tin and Applicator



And a look inside the Tin -



Cant wait to try this as DW has always liked Pinnacle Souveran and if this can match or better then its sure to be a winner

Pinnacle Black label Synergywax ....



Find out more about the Wax

BLACK LABEL SYNERGYl


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

The packaging looks top class. Waiting for your views after use.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

A review is a must :argie:.
By the way,the Pinnacle 2013 Xmas limited edition is a superb wax also,got me a couple of pots last xmas.
I was surprise of how good is it,thought it was mainly a gimik at start.


----------

